# Fake background.....hollywood undead



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

HI
EVERYONE

I'd thought i'd share with you with another fake background.

if you are part of the undead army, you already know who 'H.U' are.
but for those of you who dont... its a rap/rock band
hollywood undead hear me now music video
hollywood undead been to hell music video





































some work in progess photos

poly








grout








paint








drybrush effect








paint design









before anyone says anything.... i know i have used a mixture or old and new masks but i chose my favourite designs:2thumb:
: victory:hope you like: victory:

any comments welcomed.....good  or bad

​


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

I think your work is stunning... this particular one not my thing but still stunning :flrt:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

you are far too creative, i think im jealous


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

so simple....so friggin AWESOMELY BRILLIANT :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks everyone



Lil_nightmare said:


> I think your work is stunning... this particular one not my thing but still stunning :flrt:


yeah i wouldnt of done this sort of thing but it was a request(dinostore)...and i am a massive 'H.U' fan, so couldnt resist : victory:



Smigsy said:


> you are far too creative, i think im jealous


cheers:notworthy:



dinostore said:


> so simple....so friggin AWESOMELY BRILLIANT :mf_dribble:


this dinostore, was a test piece for your one


----------



## AlexRudd89 (May 20, 2011)

Your posts have inspired me to make something now, I plan to make a background but only covering like 10 inches high of the back, it will have a ledge and ramp leading up to it. Probably take me a little while with work and stuff.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

AlexRudd89 said:


> Your posts have inspired me to make something now, I plan to make a background but only covering like 10 inches high of the back, it will have a ledge and ramp leading up to it. Probably take me a little while with work and stuff.


cool: victory:

and i know what you mean i work six days aweek (mostly 12hour shifts) plus volunteering here and there as well as trying to do this sort of stuff.....so much to do so little time:devil:


----------



## SJC_Josh (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey,
This is awesome, happy there is also so some Hollywood undead fans on here :2thumb:
Cheers Josh.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SJC_Josh said:


> Hey,
> This is awesome, happy there is also so some Hollywood undead fans on here :2thumb:
> Cheers Josh.


cheers: victory:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude, youre like a young Picasso! 

But your work makes sense..



Jealous of your skills now...


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome work once again. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Dude, youre like a young Picasso!
> 
> But your work makes sense..
> 
> Jealous of your skills now...





jme2049 said:


> Awesome work once again. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> : victory:


thanks: victory:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

you should do something with the Green Day heart-hand grenade.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> you should do something with the Green Day heart-hand grenade.


its a nice design.... but there's no 'green day' fans in the house....sorry


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome job mate :notworthy:

I did art at college but never used these types of materials so it might take a few attemps to get things right especially the cutting I've got butter fingers! Done dry brushing before and its a great effect.

Where's the best place to get some good piece's of poly?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

BGB said:


> Awesome job mate :notworthy:
> 
> I did art at college but never used these types of materials so it might take a few attemps to get things right especially the cutting I've got butter fingers! Done dry brushing before and its a great effect.
> 
> ...


thank you,

i did art in coll too....couldnt stand it tbh, i was tattooing at 14. and the things we did in coll didnt even compare to that

and the best place is store bins if you want it free

or B&Q sell it as 'Jabalite'(loft insulate) a pack of 4 for £12 the sheets are 2x4ft and 50cm thick

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

I did art for a year, didn't do the second year cos the tutors we're rushing me and I didn't like it, can't rush perfection haha


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> image​


Is one of those guys sucking his thumb :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

BGB said:


> I did art for a year, didn't do the second year cos the tutors we're rushing me and I didn't like it, can't rush perfection haha


my tutor said i didnt know nothin bout art......stupid :censor:






rum&coke said:


> Is one of those guys sucking his thumb :lol2:


i'd like to say he is about to hit Funny Man....but i think he is sucking thumb


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

awsome! love hollywood undead :no1:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> its a nice design.... but there's no 'green day' fans in the house....sorry


:O blasphemy!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

liam.b said:


> awsome! love hollywood undead :no1:


thanks....and awesome: victory:



Chunk247 said:


> :O blasphemy!


sorry.....but they just cant compete with H.U:lol2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

what this you put in this, and also did you carry on the sort of street/ new york ally theme??


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> what this you put in this, and also did you carry on the sort of street/ new york ally theme??


a royal. and no i did plan on it but didnt get time to finish it


----------



## BGB (Aug 8, 2010)

Hiya mate, when my panther is a bit bigger gonna get him a bigger mesh cage (possibly in a couple of months time) I'll be after a background if you've got the time for one? Would pay upfront 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Awesome background dude, and loving the artwork. Very inspirational.

HU suck though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MarcusF said:


> Awesome background dude, and loving the artwork. Very inspirational.
> 
> HU suck though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


and ya mum:lol2:

cheers: victory:


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> and ya mum:lol2:
> 
> cheers: victory:


Hahaha :2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> a royal. and no i did plan on it but didnt get time to finish it


a cool:2thumb:


----------

